# Fish behaviors



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Heyas,
Embarking on this newish 29 gallon tank I want to eventually, soon as I can have some German Rams in there.
I thought I'd start with some smallish schooling fish and got Glow light Danio's. I got 6 at first and thought they needed more friends and got 4 more.
From the beginning I had one fish hiding up behind the heater and just looked so unhappy in comparison with her tank mates I traded her for a different Danio(same type).
Now I am noticing and I don't seem to recall them doing this before, two of the smaller guys are hiding in this glass tube I have.
They are in perfect health, come out and eat and occasionally come out to play with the group.
Is there a perfect mix with these guys? I don't really want to add more of them and I don't really want to keep swapping them out though the store is fine and working with me.
Any thoughts?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They should be fine, once they are fully used to the tank that will change,


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

susankat said:


> They should be fine, once they are fully used to the tank that will change,


Thats what I figured, it's been less than a week.
Cheers


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Hey,
The last week or so I am not sure but I think my Danio's are exhibiting breeding behavior.
I had always read and heard that the males would be the aggressors but I have this one female(*pretty sure it's female) that now has all the other fish cowering in the corner.
Cowering all day every day for nearly a week.
I don't want to keep removing problem fish.
One idea I read was to add some other fish(not Danio's). Add more Danio's. Bang head on wall. 
At this point I have 9.
ideas?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

How about adding some cories. Might help.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

susankat said:


> How about adding some cories. Might help.


That was my thought to. What I am planning to add is
5 dwarf or pygmy cories
1 Neon Blue dwarf Gourami
6-8 Ember Tetras
That would be about it with the 9 Danio's
Seems almost to much or maybe just right?


----------



## Teslacron (2 mo ago)

Sounds just right, textbook even. Is that tank planted?? If so you could boost the number of embers even further - such a shoal would be very striking...


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Teslacron said:


> Sounds just right, textbook even. Is that tank planted?? If so you could boost the number of embers even further - such a shoal would be very striking...


It is a planted tank and more would definitely be merrier.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Let's make it fish and snail behaviors. I get up this morning and my smallest snail has herself half buried in the sand, guess she really gets into her work ....chuckle chuckle
edit: Yikes, she is now completely buried. She is stuck to the glass. Have you guys seen this type of behavior?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Normal


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Normal


LOL! They surprise me daily, she is fast asleep buried. funny little creatures, I love them!


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

My fish are trippin' aka, mad breeding behavior.
The colors they are showing are AMAZING!
I watched a nice video about Glow Light Danio's and the gal mentioned that black is very important to them.
The craziest female has colored her body so she looks like one big black stripe, not at all what they normally look like.
I have been trying to get a pic but they are to to fast.
Really neat to watch them.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

I'm tellin' ya these snails are almost disturbing in their amorousness .
Speedy is constantly all over little Red...it's bizarre. I'm looking for eggs but I think they just like to fool around alot.
LOL!
shakes head, you go Speedy _I guess_


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

When they start laying eggs you will see what looks like sesame seeds eveywhere. They won't hatch.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

....


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

.....


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

The Cory posse on a worm winter night 
We love worms, big worms small worms, dry or juicy worms. We LOVE worms.
Pic munching worm sticks


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sell the Danios. I've got 23 ember tetras in a 39 gallon. Along with Corry cats, shrimp, and some snails. Fully planted and heavy. Keep having to trim and pull plants like weeds in my garden. 😆








Fresh trimming on the plants. Cut it shorter then usual but it'll grow back. Always does


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Looks amazing!! 
The Danio's are gone, I am letting my plants grow a bit before adding more fish.
I hope my Buce grows as well as yours, so far everything else has.


----------

